# USC Film and TV Production MFA -- What path for Producers?



## macnyc (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi,

Can people aspiring to be creative producers attend the USC TV & Film Production MFA? Would it be advisable to attend this program if you're not really interested in directing, but more producing? I know about the Stark MFA, but I'm not interested in that one. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sibi Naayagam (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi, yes you can. Note that the first year is dedicated to introducing you to all the major roles in a film including directing and your roles will be alternating in the 7 projects you will be involved in. For the next two years, your role and number of projects you will be doing will all depend on what classes you choose - they are a lot of producing classes available.


----------

